# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box  Sigma Software v1.30.06 - Less Words, More Action!

## mohamed73

*Sigma Software v1.30.06 - Less Words, More Action!* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Sigma Software v1.30.06 is out!*  Sigma makes you the best in business with truly unique solutions.
Be the first to benefit from genuine features no one else
but Sigma owners have access to.  *Qualcomm Platform Update:*  1. Added *Direct Unlock* & *Repair IMEI* features for:  *♦ BLU Dash 3.5 (D160A)
♦ Tecno P3 - test mode*  *How to connect:* connect this device in the powered ON state. 
Here's the list of currently supported الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]. If want Sigma to support
really popular in your area *Blu* or/and *Cloudfone* smartphones that are based
on Qualcomm CPU, please connect them to Sigma and send us a log of any operation for analysis.  2. *ZTE Nova V6500* officially confirmed as supported
for *Direct Unlock* / *Repair IMEI* operations.  3. New supported firmware versions added for *Fast Direct Unlock* of various models:  *Motorola:*
♦ *EX132, XT320, XT550, MB501, MB855:*
1 new firmware version for each model.  *ZTE* (+ repair IMEI):
♦ *F160:* ROG_CA_P671A30V1.0.0B09-S
♦ *V6500:* V6500_PSGCF002
♦ *V880:* Cdcf_P729USV1.0.0B04
♦ *E600:* BEELINE_P752D01V1.0.0B08   *MTK Platform Update:*  1. Following models were added to the list of supported:  ♦ *Lanix Lx20* (MT6268)
♦ *Lanix W31* (MT6250)
♦ *PCD C1535CAW* (MT6252)
♦ *Viettel V6202* (MT6223)
S00_VE-VN-R9SM-P109A17V1_0_4B07 - test mode ♦ *Zonda Zmut370* (MT6253)
♦ *Zonda Zmck740* (MT6253)
SC_1V8_CN_LLNUMLD_122_YYMMDD_CAM_MCPMCP- via patching   Sigma - Less Words, More Action! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## راشدمحمد

بارك الله فيك جزيت خيرا

----------


## yassinecrb

merci

----------

